# SE women's TT series



## oldroadman (23 Nov 2013)

RacingWomenNews
*Time Trial Series for women in the South East gathers members*
60 sign up in just 5 days

A new series, based on comparative tiems not actuals. And categorised as well. A good job by Rebecca Slack to encourage competition. How refreshing to hear a 1000% "tester" say that it's not about silly chasing of PBs on dual carriageways. I hope it succeeds (full article on www.Road.CC), but this sort of thinking needs to spread to some of the numpties who think times are everything, and are forced by archaic CTT rules to select fields for oversubscribed races by this method. Much better that results work on the percentage of winning times method - example: If Sally Smith does 30 minutes for a race, and Hannah Jones does 31 minutes in the same race, then the percentage is +3.333, which is a far better way than saying Smith did 30 minutes one day, and Jones did 29.55 on another day on another course, and therefore is faster, which is clearly rubbish.
Best of all it takes into account sporting and challenging routes, and gets away from the other CTT obsession, fixed distances. Which are never a comparison for the reasons stated. Good stuff from Ms Slack, and I hope this sensible and inclusive approach spreads.

Caveat: I never liked old style British TTs anyway, for some riders it's just willy waving because they are prepared to risk their lives on hellishly busy A roads in search of a "fast" time.


----------



## zizou (24 Nov 2013)

Sounds like a much more sensible way of doing things.


----------

